# rahmen wechselt die farbe



## boxer24 (30. Dezember 2011)

hallo
an meinem radon zr team 6 aus 2009 wird der rahmen der mal schwarz
war langsam braun

das identische rad meiner frau ist noch schwarz,habt ihr sowas schon mal beobachtet,oder habt ihr einen tip woran das liegen könnte


----------



## psycho82 (30. Dezember 2011)

Würde im Forum schonmal diskutiert:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/archive/index.php?t-478620.html

Gruss

Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h00dy (30. Dezember 2011)

Stand sicher viel in der Sonne. UV-Strahlen killen den stärksten Lack. Sieht man auch bei Autos nach ein paar Jährchen (am meisten bei den roten).


----------



## HANZZ08 (30. Dezember 2011)

Hi,
Is bei dem SE9000 meines Vaters genauso gewesen. Hatte des gleiche mal und des is noch Schwarz. Des Braun schaut aber jetzt nach Metallic aus. So hat er jetzt ne individual Farbe.

Gruß aus der Oberpfalz, next to Oko


----------



## boxer24 (30. Dezember 2011)

rad steht in einer trockenen beheizten garage neben dem rad meiner
frau,also identische haltungsbedingungen

ich fahr zwar etwas mehr,aber meistens im dunkeln


----------



## DannyCalifornia (31. Dezember 2011)

Ist bei den Rädern der Kinder eines Bekannten ebenso. Allerdings nur bei einem. Sind beides Team 6.0, allerdings aus zwei unterschiedlichen Jahren. Weiß aber nich genau, aus welchem Jahr das ist, das ausbleicht. Aber die neu entstandene Farbe sieht so geil aus, dass es keinen stört. Also individuell geiler als das Schwarz von der Stange ^^


----------



## smk-de (31. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, war bei dem Team 7.0 meines Sohnes (2009) auch. Radon hat dieses Jahr -nach etwas Diskussion- den Rahmen gegen einen aktuellen gewechselt.


----------



## boxer24 (24. Juni 2012)

hallo
habe letzte woche beide rahmen getauscht bekommen
hat zwar lange gedauert, aber jetzt ist alles wieder schön


----------



## illegut (25. Juni 2012)

Mein TCS 9.0 schimmert in der Sonne auch leicht braun. MJ 2010.

Sieht aber ganz schick aus


----------



## Hoppes (25. Juni 2012)

Hab zwar keinen Plan von Elxoaten, aber denke es könnte die Temperatur sein.
Haben mal diverse eloxierte Teile in den Backofen gepackt. 
220°, 15 Minuten (je nach Eloxat auch etwas länger) und aus schwarz wurde braun, aus rot wurde rosa, etc. 
Wird halt alles etwas heller. Weiß nicht genau warum, aber die Temperatur hat definitiv Einfluss.
So kann man auch ganz nett Farben anpassen wenn sie zu dunkel sind. 
Klingt etwas komisch, war am Anfang aber auch ein Zufall. Kumpel wollte verklebte Teile mit der Hitze lösen. Hat das Teil dann im Backofen vergessen und es wurde heller... ^^


----------



## boxer24 (25. Juni 2012)

laut radon falsche untergrundbehandlung bei einer kleinen
rahmenserie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C0RAF0X (25. Juni 2012)

Mein corratec rennrad ist von dunkel blau auf dunkles violet gestiegen


----------

